# Black vs Gag



## TradeWinds (Aug 9, 2010)

Greetings,

I'm trying to avoid FWC heartache but still satisfy my appetite for grouper. I've been told the only distinction between black and gag groupers is that a black grouper has a concave tail. anyone care to add anything or dispute? 

thanks in advance.


----------



## Paolo (Jul 15, 2011)

i wish i knew...so i`ll be watching the posts as well


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

http://myfwc.com/wildlifehabitats/profiles/fish/saltwater-fish/black-grouper/



http://myfwc.com/wildlifehabitats/profiles/fish/saltwater-fish/gag-grouper/


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

Are there even any black grouper this far north?


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd sure have my documentation in hand before I tried to get one past the FWC. :whistling:

I'd bet 75% or more officers in this area couldn't tell the difference. I know I can't. I'm not taking the chance.

Sea-r-cy


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

grouper1963 said:


> Are there even any black grouper this far north?


Not in large numbers but yes there are. Gags and blacks are very easy to distinguish--here is a better picture of a black.
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://fromtheyak.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/florida_keys_black_grouper_fishing.jpg&imgrefurl=http://fromtheyak.com/2009/06/fish-species-guide/&h=640&w=480&sz=67&tbnid=KJxAO0Fno0eLhM:&tbnh=94&tbnw=71&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dblack%2Bgrouper%2Bpicture%26tbm%3Disch%26tbo%3Du&zoom=1&q=black+grouper+picture&usg=__udKa1CvAkXGOvXHE_lxPWv7bchM=&sa=X&ei=Ut4kTtDsFoGhmQWj67XcCQ&ved=0CEcQ9QEwDw
Mike


----------



## C-monsters (Mar 28, 2008)

grouper1963 said:


> Are there even any black grouper this far north?


They are rare, but out there. This was on the edge back in April. You get a good look at the true colors of the fish when she is just out of the water. Couldn't figure out how to post the pics alone, but here is a link to the previous post. 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f34/da-big-black-groopaa-video-pics-86792/


----------



## TradeWinds (Aug 9, 2010)

C-monsters said:


> They are rare, but out there. This was on the edge back in April. You get a good look at the true colors of the fish when she is just out of the water. Couldn't figure out how to post the pics alone, but here is a link to the previous post.
> 
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f34/da-big-black-groopaa-video-pics-86792/


SW edge im assuming?


----------

